# Alcohol



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right section. Sorry if it is. 

I don't drink very often but I used to drink heavily to numb the onslaught of anxiety and strange physical sensations I was getting at the time, as I believe the derealization was developing. However as of late, even if I drink one sip of alcohol it seems to cause me to feel as if I am stuffed of cotton, a sore throat and a breathless feeling. It is very odd. For those of you that have dp/dr, and who also have an occaisional drink. Could there be a link between the alcohol and the dr? Is it plausible to say it is more of a mental reaction as opposed to a physical intolerance to it? I have asked a doctor but not only do they not condone alcohol use, but they also always look at me like..."well what do you want us to do?" Any similar stories anyone? :?


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

big crossover with dp/dr and anxiety associated with hangovers.there is no simpler way of putting it and you should cap your drinking if this is happening you regularly.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

when i drink, mainly weekends my first beers seem to have this effect,but its only because im still asociating my feelings of dp/anxiety etc...but after my third pint a wonderful thing happens,i forget about me and my stupid symptoms.....keep your drinking to a sensible level and be warned that it will bite you in the bum in the morning,but as is my case this morning ive just had a half hour workout and a shower and feel ready to go and have a few beers and watch the football...get out of the house,i spent far too many hours sitting here moaning about this horrible illness


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

It is weird. I have been to that point of forcing alcohol down until I feel comfortable drinking it. But, it is almost now like I have developed a "phobia" of it. It is like someone has planted a "v chip" in me and everytime I think about drinking, they shock me, haha. I will take your advice and get out more, everyone seems to tell me that. All I do is sit inside and play guitar and write. thx.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

You on any meds?? Ever since I've been on Lamictal it's been harder for me to drink and harder for me to feel the good effects of it. I used to pound my sh*t down but now it's like my drink is still sitting there a half hour later. Weird.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

your body doesnt want it. its as simple as that. i used to drink a bottle of vodka a day, till my liver gave out. now i dont drink anymore because i tend to get panic attacks whenever i do. thats my body saying, uh uh. no means no doesnt only apply to rape victims. have you considered that it may be an alergic reaction? ive discovered that my panic attacks are usually brought on by some sort of substance. spicy food, pot, alcohol, caffine, bug spray, etc. just like your stomach can knot up from eating dairy foods, or how you can get gassy if something doesnt agree with you. its simply an intollerance issue. why force something on yourself that your body doesnt want? it comes down to the hating of the self, essence of dissociation, slow suicide.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

it is true never force a drink down for the sake of getting a high or buzz or whatever,and always give your body enough time to recover from the effects....its just such a vicious circle and meds havnt done a single bit of good for me,infact im down to 2 and a half mgs of celexa a day,ive dropped down from 60mg in the space of 6 months,and i really cant wait to get this crap out of my body...... alot of people who now say they cant drink is mainly for the fact that the depression felt after a heavy session tells them/me that too much isnt good...i darnt drink like i used to but 5 or 6 pints of beer and a good chat seems to do me the world of good....i do feel a little groggy throughout the day but its bearable


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Dont worry about it  
I think you'll probably get over it, just give it some time (If it was a Vodka a day id make that quite a bit of time).

Really alcohol is quite therapeutic for me, but as with all drugs, only do what youre comfortable with.

Sometimes i dont feel like drinking for a while, but i always get over it- especially if my situation changes, as when i meet someone new id like to go drinking with etc.


----------



## The Wraith (Feb 2, 2006)

I appreciate all the advice!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> your body doesnt want it. its as simple as that.


Tell that to my nervous system. If i don't have at least one drink every few hours (and first thing in the morning) i start shaking like a leaf.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

sebastian said:


> sleepingbeauty said:
> 
> 
> > your body doesnt want it. its as simple as that.
> ...


just kidding. 

But i do like to drink red wine on a nightly basis.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey that doesnt even count as drinking! 

Red wine is _good for you_. Thats what the wine merchants tell me anyway, anti-oxidants and stuff. I have red wine with every other meal often.


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

I developed DR during my alcoholism, so i have to steer clear. I could probalby say that mine was alcohol induced, or at least the issues that alcohol was covering up (i thought it was just fun to get plastered everynight, by myself).
Im sure most can vouch here that after drinking too much, their DP/DR is twice as worse the next day, might tell you something. It's messing w/ all of your neurotransmitters, the last thing you need during DP/DR.


----------

